# Zoic Ether vs Pearl Izumi Impact Shorts



## Gedemer (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking into getting a pair before I start riding.

Which one would ya'll recommend? Both are 50-55$ after you buy enough to get the 50$ shipping on the Izumi.

Izumi Impact

Zoic


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought a zoic ether shorts a month ago, and wow, I was blown away at how comfortable they are. They also breathe very very well in my opinion. But this is coming from a guy that has been wearing TLD Moto shorts and those don't breathe at all.

I like the zoic shorts and the removalbe lining so much that I bought a second pair. They are the right length for me and not too baggy.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've been wearing ZOIC since their early days and cannot recommend them enough! Ive had older PI shorts that i liked but nowhere near as much as the ZOIC. Their Ether shorts are amazingly comfortable with all the stretchy stuff in the rite places. They are well constructed and last for several seasons. If you can spend the extra bucks the premium liners are worth the money IMO.


----------



## Gedemer (Oct 2, 2013)

Might have to cancel my order of Pearl Izumi Impact's then....you guys are selling me on the Zoic's


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

I haven't tried the PI. I have been wearing ethers for a year now, love them. The fit is not too baggy, which i prefer. They don't get hung up on the saddle when I get behind it.

They are breathable, and tough...I took a pretty good crash on a gravel road, which scratched the hell out of my lower leg, but the shorts just got a little dirty.

One nit to pick - the cargo pockets are deep and have small openings, so its harder than it should be to dig something out of them. First-world problems...


----------



## Gedemer (Oct 2, 2013)

Cancelled the Pearl Izumi and ordered the Zoic. I want "baggy" but not "too baggy" like the Izumi's look. I prefer not to get caught on my seat.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

You made a good choice. I'm waiting on more sales and might even get rid of my tld shorts for these .


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

pretty good ZOIC deals at modernbike.com & backcountry.com now..


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

You won't be dissapointed with the Ether's. Been wearing them for about 4 years now.


----------



## dubbaduba (Jul 23, 2012)

Another vote for the Zoic's. I also like their black market shorts. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm split. I have a pair of each. I like the PI liner a little better, but the zoic shorts a little better. Both are fine, but I think zoic gets the nod for overall comfort and fit. We'll see how they hold up. I've only had the zoic shorts for a few weeks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

my wife bought me the Zoic shorts from REI... only one ride with them so far but I really liked them. They breathe well and fit great, not too baggy. My only complaint was I am not a fan of the inner liner. I got XL shorts, i normally wear a 34-26 waist, but I am not using the liners from mine. I'm also newer to mtb'ing - might need those padded liners for the longer rides but I'm good without for now.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the ethers but prefer these Amazon.com: Zoic Men's Black Market Plaid Bike Shorts with RPL Essential Liner, Black Square, Large: Clothing

The ethers are very comfy and lightweight. The other ones with the clasp belt have better pocket angles imo. They are both really good though


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the zoics as well. Loose, but not baggy.


----------



## Gedemer (Oct 2, 2013)

I love the Zoic. The liner is a bit loose on me but whatever; it was amazing for my first ride.

Im actually on campus right now and wearing the outer shell of the zoics. They look like regular shorts and are so comfortable.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Who has experience with both brands? Always had PI X-large for shorts.

Do you think that Zoic will be the same?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

In PI medium fits me best, but my zoic shorts have to be large. YMMV

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

My Zoic Ether is a great outershort over bibs; the liner is horrifically painful for me. A few friends purchased the Ether and pitched the liner after going to a highend bib. The PI liner is a little better, but not enough to make me switch away from a bib.


----------

